# Позвоночник и ВСД



## polli (6 Дек 2007)

Здравствуйте всем....
Прочитав кучу жалоб, я поняла что я не одна в своих болячках.
Пожалуйста объясните....может ли ВСД давать сильные неожиданные головокружения....или это все таки из-за позвоночника. У меня шейный остеохондроз и смещение 4-3 позвонка.....грудной остеохондроз и похоже поясничная грыжа или что-то с дисками...это надо еще узнать. 
С паническими атаками научилась справляться сама....таблетки не помогают..... Вот очень напрягают головокружения.....страшно, при этом давление в норме.  Лежала в Пироговке....обследовалась полностью вплоть до МРТ головы и сосудов-- в космос можно лететь.... Вот странно...А жить и ходить трудно. Помогите кто с этим сталкивался..... Спасибо.aiwan


----------



## Данчо Михайлов (7 Дек 2007)

Оказывается сложная задача....))))))


----------



## polli (9 Дек 2007)

А я так поняла Вам головокружения тоже знакомы?
Вы что-нибудь знаете об этом?


----------



## Ell (9 Дек 2007)

polli написал(а):


> У меня шейный остеохондроз и смещение 4-3 позвонка.....грудной остеохондроз и похоже поясничная грыжа или что-то с дисками...это надо еще узнать.
> 
> Лежала в Пироговке....обследовалась полностью вплоть до МРТ головы и сосудов-- в космос можно лететь....



Знаете что более всего странно? Что у Вас уже куча заболеваний, а Вы говорите - в космос...

Вы бы более подробно и о себе, и о результатах обследований...


----------



## Данчо Михайлов (9 Дек 2007)

https://www.medhouse.ru/forum8/thread2048.html


----------



## riply (9 Дек 2007)

polli написал(а):


> Здравствуйте всем....
> Прочитав кучу жалоб, я поняла что я не одна в своих болячках.
> Пожалуйста объясните....может ли ВСД давать сильные неожиданные головокружения....или это все таки из-за позвоночника. У меня шейный остеохондроз и смещение 4-3 позвонка.....грудной остеохондроз и похоже поясничная грыжа или что-то с дисками...это надо еще узнать.
> С паническими атаками научилась справляться сама....таблетки не помогают..... Вот очень напрягают головокружения.....страшно, при этом давление в норме.  Лежала в Пироговке....обследовалась полностью вплоть до МРТ головы и сосудов-- в космос можно лететь.... Вот странно...А жить и ходить трудно. Помогите кто с этим сталкивался..... Спасибо.aiwan



 Ну,так это само собой,в космос! Потому как ничего серьезного.
А головокружения...ну,не знаю.
ВСД-головокружения
Шейный остеохондроз-головокружения
ПА-головокружения
А по сути-все это не страшнее чем герпес.
Транки пьете? Уверен,что да.Тоже могут головушку "повести".


----------



## polli (9 Дек 2007)

Нет...транки уже не пью.....да и кружилась голова до них... а от них толку никакого, кроме отупения. Надеюсь что ничего серьезного....но только кружиться так что стоять не могу. Надеюсь что пройдет. Спасибо за поддержку.aiwan


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (11 Дек 2007)

самостоятельно справляться с паническими атаками и головокружением, которое может быть как раз следствием заболевания, которое Вы называете ВСД, - дело неблагодарное. необходимо обратиться к врачу-специалисту, который занимается лечением неврозов- вегетологу.


----------



## polli (12 Дек 2007)

Уважаемая Ирина Игоревна. А в Вашей клинике доктора способны выявить причину таких заболеваний и устранить их? Потому что горький опыт показал....что это бессмысленная трата денег..и времени. И если это возможно укажите пожалуйста к кому именно можно обратиться.
Спасибо.


----------



## Вера Т (15 Янв 2008)

polli написал(а):


> Здравствуйте всем....
> Прочитав кучу жалоб, я поняла что я не одна в своих болячках.
> Пожалуйста объясните....может ли ВСД давать сильные неожиданные головокружения....или это все таки из-за позвоночника.



Я прошу прощения за нахальство, но я с такой проблемой сталкивалась, уж чего только у себя не находила, вплоть до рассеянного склероза... И панические атаки мне знакомы.
Оказалось все не так страшно.

Поскольку Вы в Москве - я рискну вам посоветовать доктора. Она принимате в платной поликлинике (как это называется-то? УХЛУ) номер 5, п-ка расположена на углу Ленинского и Университетского проспектов, ехать либо до м.  Университет, либо до Академической, а там на перекладных.
Невропатолога зовут Алла Леонидовна Алексахина. Еще летом она там была, приводила в порядок мою голову, и уходить не собиралась.
Она большой специалист именно по этому профилю (ВСД и ее дифференциальная диагностика от других хворей), крайне внимательна (будет час проверять Вам все рефлексы, от ушей до пяток!) - и ее лечение (как минимум, меня) - оказалось очень эффективно.


----------

